# 1st trimester bleeding - success stories?



## Momto3dogs

Hi,
I'm 5w2d with my 7th pregnancy after transfering two frozen embryos. The other 6 all ended in 1st trimester miscarriages. We don't have any good answer for why, but this pregnancy is probably our last shot - my doctor doesn't want me to conceive again if this one isn't successful.

Anyway, at 5w I started having some bright pink/red bleeding when I wiped. It wasn't anything near full flow. Then as the day progressed, I started feeling some aching. When I went to the bathroom again before bed, there was a bit of tissue smaller than the size of a quarter that was pinkish/gray, smooth, and looked like the consistency of jelly.

That was the only time I passed tissue, and right after that the aching immediately began to improve and the bleeding began tapering off. Within 24 hours it was down to just a very tiny amount of brown spotting. I definitely haven't had anywhere near enough bleeding to be a full m/c - all of the bleeding put together wouldn't have filled 1 pad. 

I've lost pregnancies at home, but in those cases there was a lot more bleeding involved, and the embryonic tissue was more firm, not jelly-like. But then again, those were 6-7 weeks, so this is a bit earlier.

Has anyone ever had tissue like that pass and then the pregnancy continued successfully? I'm wondering if maybe I lost one baby. But the other thing that concerns me is that my cervix feels softer now. (I'm on suppositories, so I feel it when I put them in, and it feels different now than it did before passing the tissue.) But OTOH, I would think that if it really is dilated, I'd be continuing to bleed.

Thanks,
Rebecca


----------



## Joesgirl

I had a major bleed at 12 weeks with this baby, enough that I was filling 3 pads an hour and passing clots the size of lemons. Went to the ER, it eased up after a couple hours, turned pink, then brown over the next few days, and have not had any bleeding since. He's perfectly healthy and ready to be born anytime now. It sure was scary though. I'd never had a miscarriage and I was certain the pregnancy was not going to make it from the amount of blood and tissue. God had other plans though!

I also had early spotting with my first two pregnancies. I would say around 5-6 weeks pregnant, but it never got past brown. One child is a healthy almost 16 year old, the other is a perfect 8 year old.


----------



## Joesgirl

Btw, I'm very sorry for your losses. I know I've never experience what you have, but for at least those few hours I can relate. My prayers are for a healthy baby for you!


----------



## Berri

I had spotting around 5+3 and then had a huge gush of bright red blood at 9wks which slowed and I spotted for around 4-5 days after that. No explanation either time but everything was fine. I'm now 15 weeks and everything is going well. Given your history, are you booked in for an early scan?

Hope it all works out and this one sticks :hugs:


----------



## booda

I had a moderate-major bleed at 14weeks, dark red blood literally just flowing out of me, by the time i got to triage it had calmed down and i was almost in shock but the doctor picked up a strong heartbeat and checked cervix and had a "look around", couldnt find any explanation for the bleed at all. I went for a private scan a week later, also couldnt find any explanation. Now im 35+5, bubs is healthy as far as we can tell ;)

Sending best wishes your way xx


----------



## babyfever27

Hi momto3dogs,

Hope you are feeling a bit better. I am 16 weeks pregnant and am also bleeding. The first time I bled was at almost 6 weeks. If scared to me death but turned out the baby was fine after the ultrasound. I later had 3 episodes of large amounts of gushing blood between weeks 10 and 14 and continue to spot through today. I was diagnosed with a subchronic hemorrhage at 11 weeks. I have now been on bed rest since week 11.

How did the your previous miscarriages begin? Do you currently have a lot of cramping?


----------



## Momto3dogs

Thank you all for your responses. 

Joesgirl - I'm glad your pregnancy is continuing after that bleed. That would definitely be scary to experience. In my mind, the further out you get the scarier it would be. 

Berri - I'm not currently booked for an early scan. However, I got a 5th beta today - it went from 2,091 to 3,672 in 72 hours. So it didn't double, but it's within the normal range of 72-96 hours doubling time for betas above 1,200, and it's in the middle of the average beta range for 24dpo. My progesterone, though, dropped from 11 on Tuesday to 7.5 on Friday to 5.8 today (Monday). Anything above 5 is considered normal at my clinic since they use only suppositories, but I still don't like that it's dropping so much. 

So given all that, the on-call nurse told me to ask my regular nurse about an early scan tomorrow.

Booda - I'm glad you're in the final stretch. I wonder if it could have been a subchorionic hematoma?

Babyfever27 - I'm sorry you're still experiencing bleeding. I hope it stops soon and you can get off bedrest.

To answer your questions, I don't currently have a lot of cramping, more like aching across the whole pelvic area. Two of my miscarriages were D&Cs that didn't involve any spotting. Three of them started with bleeding that didn't stop - it just kept going until it was a full period over several days. Only one of those had strong cramping with it.

And the very first miscarriage is the one that is making me the most nervous, because it started with spotting at 4w6d (I day earlier than this time) and was off and on for 6 days. Then we went in at 6w0 for an ultrasound, and right before I walked into the u/s room I went to the bathroom and there was a lot of red blood. At that point, the bleeding didn't really stop and we lost the baby the next day.

The bleeding is back a little bit today, but that could also be because I had to do some running around - got bloodwork and a RhoGham shot, and I think sitting up and driving in the car for more than an hour triggered the bleeding to start. 

I'm trying to take this day by day, but it's so hard.

Again, thanks for all your feedback and support!

Rebecca


----------



## babyfever27

Have you requested progesterone shots instead of suppositories? My doctor says they are more effective than the suppositories. I did the daily shots for 11 weeks. My progesterone levels stayed normal the entire time.


----------



## NashiPear

I am so sorry that you are going through such stress at the moment and have had so many difficulties with miscarriage. Hopefully (and you would know from experience with miscarriages) this is not one. I had light bleeding in this pregnancy and fully expected another miscarriage, but some how we made it through and I am 30 weeks tomorrow. I guess the only way to know will be to wait or have a scan, but the wait must be torture for you. I will be hoping that you have the outcome that you have been working so hard towards!!


----------



## littlebee28

Hi everyone,

I am new to this so bear with me!

With my first pregnancy i bled from around week 4 to week 7. This was heavier than a period with so much pain i was doubled over in tears.

The first early scan i had i was told there was only a sac with no contents and should expect to miscarry shortly but to go back in 2 weeks to confirm. I honestly grieved over those 2 weeks as i continued to bleed. I was convinced this could be nothing other than a miscarriage. Much to mine and my DH amazement everything was perfect! My son was born a healthy 8 lb 1 with no compications. 
I had another bleed at around 38 weeks. This was after sex and gushed down my leg but they told me that it could mean labour was on its way.

Now i am currently 16 weeks pregnant. When i was 5 weeks we found out and a few days later i started to bleed. Sorry if TMI but this was bright red sometimes and dark brown others and had small wiggly clots in it and i had pain once more. (although no where near as painful as 1st pregnancy). I had to wait for 2 weeks and then do another preg test. Which felt even longer than the two week wait! But it was very positive! 

I had a bleed at 13 weeks which was the most scary of all, another at 14 weeks and another small one today. Everything is fine and the midwives say it can just happen to some women without cause. It is a pain in the bottom (quite literally) as i have rhesus neg blood so have to have anti d each time i have a bleed! 

I just wanted to post on here as when i was bleeding in the early stages i spent my life on forums and a lots of things people said really frightened me. So relax as much as possible. There can be very happy endings.

Good luck to any of you who are bleeding, its not always the worst case scenario even if it seems it.

xxxx


----------

